# Hunting > Hunting >  Is this the end of stapling your pig dog?

## ethos

https://www.stuff.co.nz/national/cri...e-down-to-bone

----------


## Micky Duck

ummm yes n no...reading the article right through,it appears the dags were a bit past a little bit of TLC at home....seems the falla had previous run in with SPCA over non trreatment so shouldve known better
once again someone stuck shit on social media and it led them into crap.
the SPCA has chased/prosecuted pig hunters for over 30 years if and when they get a hold of evidence of something not being right....I recall it being done in 80s when a video recorder was sent in for repairs..the tape was watched and owner ended up in court.

----------


## ethos

It will be interesting to read the SPCA report and see what weighting is given to the infected nose dog vs the stapled one.

----------


## Hunteast

From the first reported incident in 2017 to current, a pattern of neglect with his dogs in how he gave them treatment. And that's from what was reported - a bit more behind the scenes here and a few other people know this too. The Court Outcome in this case is correct from my perspective. Not so sure what Mickey Duck is on about - speculating? Do you know this fella on a personal level? I do.

----------


## The Hunters Club

> From the first reported incident in 2017 to current, a pattern of neglect with his dogs in how he gave them treatment. And that's from what was reported - a bit more behind the scenes here and a few other people know this too. The Court Outcome in this case is correct from my perspective. Not so sure what Mickey Duck is on about - speculating? Do you know this fella on a personal level? I do.


We showed a pig dog being stapled on our show a fortnight back, although in that instance, an anti-clotting agent was also used and the dog was then flown back by helicoptor to the vet, so shows a bit more concern for the animal's welfare than this prize prick demonstrated.

----------


## Micky Duck

Hunteast..... I agree on face of it the court ruling is correct.
he was pursued the 2nd time BECAUSE of posting stapling on social media according to article if I read it right...the spca saw it and then followed up...yeah guess thats speculating but not a huge leap really.... he has history of NOT looking after dogs well....spca saw his dog was hurt ,so followed up to check if they were being cared for properly if I read between the lines correctly...
as for the video tape bit...remember it clearly.

----------


## rigga

I've been reading this post and don't really know much about this fellow but if you have a dog in the state of the one with the snout wound then you definitely need pointing in the right direction it's a disgrace to let a wound get to that condition and I think I can say 99% of pig hunters wouldn't let it get that far I've pigged for most of my life and we stitched until staples came in we never had problems like that because the wounds were looked after twice a day until they were almost healed anything too big for us or life threatening to the dog went to the vet nobody wanted to loose a precious hunting dog if he can't afford vet or medical expenses for your dog then he can't afford a dog full stop and he also sounds like a repeat offender so maybe the spca is doing him a favour as well as the dogs it's blokes like him that make give pig hunters a bad name and make it hard to stay pigging and I think most piggers would agree

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Really dont get pig hunting (especially with holders) who would want to eat a dirty old pig that's probably been feeding on all manner of dead rank shit and then on top of that has been chased and in a scrap for the last moments of its life, seems to me that there is one glaringly obvious reason people do it and that's some kind of bloodlust. Every pig hunter I have met seems to consider it some kind of badge of honour all the scars on their dogs. Why not just run bailers if you really have to use dogs? Or better still just run a pointer and shoot the bloody thing without stirring it up and chasing it halfway across the country before killing it.
I have never liked wild pork, have had it quite a few times (all dogged) and it literally makes me dry retch and I'm fairly certain that their diet and the fact they have died in extremely stressful circumstances has a lot to do with that

----------


## stingray

Honestly the dogs want it period! The hunt is in them, no not by all means all dogs ...Many fail, some will boar shy, some back leg holders and one or two will be exceptional. 

Pigs like a rabbit bred fast, a 7 month old sow will breed 2-6 suckers , and honestly they will live anywhere, from the snow line to the but no preferred swamp! They are a serious cunning animal smart, tough and resilient.

Back to the dogs, once they get some kills in ...no not chewing pigs to death ..but hunts in they change from a dog/ pup to basicly a wolf ( for want of a better word). Bailers will hold a small pig which causes problems confidence builds balls suddenly your bailer thinks it's a wolf and wants to get in on the kill. Some will bail many will bail hold. 

Then comes the hunters ...as others have said .a good dog is priceless and great dog is beyond value...but like dairy farmers and hands some are priceless some are golden some are average and some are cunts! This is article is as normal about a bloke who for what ever reason is shit at caring about animals. 

Nothing is simple, I love dogs and pig dogs episcially, that said I've met dogs and owners that I would never want to share time with again. Scars on dogs mean bugger all to me...a hurt dog is never a good thing..nothing makes your gut hurt looking at a dog with a limp.

People are the same some will be ok with a scrappy dog so long as it's hurting other dogs. 

Bit like bone hunters verse , long rangers ,verse meat hunters shooting fat velvet stags , verse helihunters , verse roar hunters , verse paying hunters,  verse safaris ....each does it for themselves ...each has their own group of supporters and detractors ...

But this is NZ and for now run the hounds. Perfect no agreed , that said neither is poison , baiting or trapping. But we do it for free the others cost the tax payer ..and the dogs they love it!

----------


## Nugget connaisseur

Also it says he stapled more than the skin. It was down into the flesh and wounds that were not healing properly.

Pig hunting isnt my thing. But you are absolutely right about the vast majority of pig hunters do care about their ddogs. And a hurt / unhealed dog is no good to them. The minority giving the majority a bad name.

A workmate had an ex pig hunting dog as a pet. She was old and arthritic. Hadnt been pig hunting for years and a pig hunting segment was on tv. The squealing pigs had her up and running around the house all the excitement and stress of the hunt. Said it took her a good 30mins to calm down properly haha.

----------


## stingray

Guess my best example would be ..three mutly hounds lying in the afternoon sun, off the collar sitting with me and a mate yarning etc doing our best to idle away the afternoon ...neighbour comes over there is a pig coming out each evening tearing into the crop paddock. 

..long story short ..sun eased evening breeze kicked in ...I got up ..no one moved not a hound or my mate ...got the tracking collars and tracker out of cupboard ....walked outside with a handful of collars ...said any one want to go hunting ...Roudy wanders over put a collar on him....switch ....pigdog amped up keen as fuck ...the rest are bounding about wanting to be collared ....off hunting ...no pig hours of effort Ks done ...shit dogs? Shit owner? Smart pig ...most likely ... we were to early I expect. That is my most precious pigdog story!

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Honestly the dogs want it period! The hunt is in them, no not by all means all dogs ...Many fail, some will boar shy, some back leg holders and one or two will be exceptional. 
> 
> Pigs like a rabbit bred fast, a 7 month old sow will breed 2-6 suckers , and honestly they will live anywhere, from the snow line to the but no preferred swamp! They are a serious cunning animal smart, tough and resilient.
> 
> Back to the dogs, once they get some kills in ...no not chewing pigs to death ..but hunts in they change from a dog/ pup to basicly a wolf ( for want of a better word). Bailers will hold a small pig which causes problems confidence builds balls suddenly your bailer thinks it's a wolf and wants to get in on the kill. Some will bail many will bail hold. 
> 
> Then comes the hunters ...as others have said .a good dog is priceless and great dog is beyond value...but like dairy farmers and hands some are priceless some are golden some are average and some are cunts! This is article is as normal about a bloke who for what ever reason is shit at caring about animals. 
> 
> Nothing is simple, I love dogs and pig dogs episcially, that said I've met dogs and owners that I would never want to share time with again. Scars on dogs mean bugger all to me...a hurt dog is never a good thing..nothing makes your gut hurt looking at a dog with a limp.
> ...


Some dogs also love scrapping with other dogs.. should we start up a dog fight arena?

----------


## stingray

sorry you hunt? I fish , I hunt , I kill , farmers remove worthless bull calves. People ring ram lambs .

people show cats , birds , dogs .....I know of show cats that are drugged err medicated so that they are more personable...

So you have a shit of a cow ...you know...kicking shitting pushing etc ...where does this heifer end up ? Goodby 647

----------


## stingray

Sorry no more live baits when at White Island chasing kingi's or marlin. ..do your cows like being milked constantly ...AI and put into calf again and again to produce milk? ..hell let them relax have a calf raise it wean it and then graze until the next season.

----------


## Tentman

I was bought up in the Pelorus, pig hunting.  It was essential work in the winter to prevent large losses of lambs in the spring.  Dad had superb farm dogs (he qualified dogs for the national dog trials well into his eighties) and we always had one or two specialist pig dogs.  They were a bit different in style to what I see the guys using currently but I don't think that matters, the specialists held and the farm dogs bailed (usually).    The thing about pork is it eats on  your plate in accordance with its diet.  Pork from about the Hurinui south is generally pretty poor eating, and I would't thank you for Southland wild pork.  However Marlborough wild pork is truly the meat of kings, superb eating.

The other thing is to consider all hunting styles as "legitimate" , so bloody important that we seek to understand what others in allied pursuits do and feel about their sport

----------


## Micky Duck

> Really dont get pig hunting (especially with holders) who would want to eat a dirty old pig that's probably been feeding on all manner of dead rank shit and then on top of that has been chased and in a scrap for the last moments of its life, seems to me that there is one glaringly obvious reason people do it and that's some kind of bloodlust. Every pig hunter I have met seems to consider it some kind of badge of honour all the scars on their dogs. Why not just run bailers if you really have to use dogs? Or better still just run a pointer and shoot the bloody thing without stirring it up and chasing it halfway across the country before killing it.
> I have never liked wild pork, have had it quite a few times (all dogged) and it literally makes me dry retch and I'm fairly certain that their diet and the fact they have died in extremely stressful circumstances has a lot to do with that


funny I feel the same way about beef....other than weaner snitzel or corned beef...its a yeah nah for me...venison over beef steak any day.
pork from a sow under 100lb of boar under 100 that HASNT been feeding on carcasses or living in pines is some of the best meat anywhere.
I ran bailer dogs..surethey would hold small stuff if asked,but a bailed pig is not that stressed if dog knows its job,they keep enough pressure on pig to keep it in one place,no more and no less (why border collie/heading dogs are so plurry good at it) pig is ok if he stays still,then gets bullet in the head... not scrapping,not running,not worked up......just a bit nervous then dead.
Ive helped stich up dogs after holders did thier thing....not my cuppa tea.
now days Im happy to let Meg lead me into them then shoot them before they even know Im there.

----------


## gsp follower

> Really dont get pig hunting (especially with holders) who would want to eat a dirty old pig that's probably been feeding on all manner of dead rank shit and then on top of that has been chased and in a scrap for the last moments of its life, seems to me that there is one glaringly obvious reason people do it and that's some kind of bloodlust. Every pig hunter I have met seems to consider it some kind of badge of honour all the scars on their dogs. Why not just run bailers if you really have to use dogs? Or better still just run a pointer and shoot the bloody thing without stirring it up and chasing it halfway across the country before killing it.
> I have never liked wild pork, have had it quite a few times (all dogged) and it literally makes me dry retch and I'm fairly certain that their diet and the fact they have died in extremely stressful circumstances has a lot to do with that


jesus still at the divide and conquer ryan.??
you wont each much wild pork [which you don't care for so couldn't give a fuck anyway ]if you don't have dogs.
personaly I prefer it over even venison and yes like any meat if its a older animal.
 that's chased the crap out of or half ripped to shreds its shite.
I no more tar all pig hunters in the rip them in half club or the wasteful bastards who left two rotting down my public dog excercise park as all pighunters.
i was proud to be one in my younger days and know the love of good dogs at their best.
if it illustrates anything its the old adage a few ruin it for the many
.


> But this is NZ and for now run the hounds. Perfect no agreed , that said neither is poison , baiting or trapping. But we do it for free the others cost the tax payer .*.and the dogs they love it*!


more to the point they love it cos we love it and them.

----------


## stingray

Ever get the opportunity to hunt Forsyth?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Sorry no more live baits when at White Island chasing kingi's or marlin. ..do your cows like being milked constantly ...AI and put into calf again and again to produce milk? ..hell let them relax have a calf raise it wean it and then graze until the next season.


Stingray, show me exactly where I made a personal (and ill informed) attack on you? Get off your high horse you precious fuckwit.
I work fucking hard at what I do and the welfare of our stock is always number one priority. For your information, I haven't done Bobby calves for years, that costs me a fucktonne of revenue because we rear every single calf, but you know what, maybe I'm just an animal abusing asshole? You're welcome to come and help out on the farm if you want to make a change, you're welcome to come and comfort my mrs when shes in tears cos shes fucking wrecked from the work she does but we keep doing it the way we do it because our stock are important to us. If you're so concerned about animal welfare then YOU come and fucking wake up every two hours and check the stock for months on end. Our livelihood is our cows, theres some fuckwits out there and I'm not going to defend them but you have no fucking idea what my life is like mate. Come and see our place for yourself and you point out to me which of the cows coming up to you for a scratch is in distress. 
You're a fucking A class fucking dickhead mate pull ya fucking head in ya fat fuckwit.

----------


## veitnamcam

Take a deep breath boys!

Its just the internet.

----------


## tetawa

Getting back to throwing each other "under the bus"

----------


## Been Upto

Lmfao

----------


## gsp follower

> * I haven't done Bobby calves for years*, that costs me a fucktonne of revenue because we rear every single calf, but you know what,* maybe I'm just an animal abusing asshole*


they aren't worth fuckall anywaY ARE THEY??

if those animals happen to be duckhunters and now pig hunters, it would appear  so.
how do they get a heifer who wont drop her milk to do it these days?

----------


## Frodo

I think the bus driver got fed up and drove off a long time ago. Now it's just throwing each other onto asphalt. So it's more like Judo than anything. Without the mats and the rules and stuff.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> they aren't worth fuckall anywaY ARE THEY??
> 
> if those animals happen to be duckhunters and now pig hunters, it would appear  so.
> how do they get a heifer who wont drop her milk to do it these days?


Exactly, they ain't worth fuckall, so we lose money rearing them all and put milk into them that could go in the vat, but we do it as a matter of principle because every animal deserves to have purpose in life other than just to get its mother into milk. 
I've never worried about heifers not dropping their milk, they do eventually anyhow. But maybe you are referring to the old timers who used to put a hose into their vagina and blow air into them to stop them kicking? (Obviously another I'll informed idiot we have here)  yes nah that's highly illegal these days, specifically refers to the practice in the animal welfare code. Never had aggressive heifers either, we spend most of winter running them through the shed each day and letting them get used to the machine running, music playing etc and by calving time they're calm as.

Also mr gsp follower, can you point out the abusive part of the post I made please? Just so we are all on the same page. To me there was nothing abusive about it at all, maybe it struck a nerve with some who have no other way to defend themselves than try change the subject and make a personal attack on somebody?

----------


## gsp follower

[QUOTE(Obviously another I'll informed idiot we have here) yes nah that's highly illegal these days,][/QUOTE]


[QUOTE*]seems to me that there is one glaringly obvious reason people do it and that's some kind of bloodlust. Every pig hunter I have met seems to consider it some kind of badge of honour all the scars on their dogs*[/QUOTE]

nothing abusuive there at all??
theres lots of highly illegal things that still go on today ryan.
but since you just appear to want a argument  and your own opinion bye

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> [QUOTE(Obviously another I'll informed idiot we have here) yes nah that's highly illegal these days,]



[QUOTE*]seems to me that there is one glaringly obvious reason people do it and that's some kind of bloodlust. Every pig hunter I have met seems to consider it some kind of badge of honour all the scars on their dogs*[/QUOTE]

nothing abusuive there at all??
theres lots of highly illegal things that still go on today ryan.
but since you just appear to want a argument  and your own opinion bye[/QUOTE]

I dont see anything abusive there, I stated my opinion and personal experience, just like I did with the whole duck shooting fiasco you also got your nose out of joint over. You're really clutching at straws trying to make a personal attack on me based on something you obviously know fuck all about. But that's cool, start a thread if you want, the difference between me and you and your buddy Joe is that I keep my nose clean so I can only speak for myself, I'm not gonna go wade into some debate defending every dairy farmer out there because I know damn well theres heaps of shockers out there but being labelled myself as an animal abuser, yes nah, I'll give you my opinion on that because as I said, my nose is squeaky fucking clean, I work my ass off to the point where I neglect personal relationships, I neglect my body and my mind, and I do that because those big black and white bastards mean the world to me

----------


## rigga

G'day Ryan_Songhurst mate lets take a step back and cool mate I don't know what you do or any of your thoughts on any matter except the Quote by '' gsp follower'' mate that to me puts all piggers in one basket and that's not actually right I don't know what piggers you know but over here piggers would take offence to those words because we chase them because the pigs are feral and we box them meaning we sell them to the meat dealers and they send this so called shit meat overseas for human consumption now we do have cowboys like you have stated'' badge of honor'' mentality but they don't cover more than 1% of pig catchers all walks of life have these nitwits but we can't put them in with the ones doing the right thing and these nitwits are the minority that are numb to the pain and suffering to their animals I have several mates over here who have dairies and milk quoters and they hunt pigs with dogs and rifle to for 1 stop the pigs from digging up the rye grass and killing the heifers from dying after the pigs rip the calf from her whilst calving mate there's no badge of honor for them it's survival of the fittest mate I have no doubt you work hard and love all your milkers but lets not condemn all piggers as one because there are many facets to hunters and shooters way of doing things and if its not done within the humane way then it ends up like old mate being charged and loosing his dogs over here as I think over there there is not that much difference between farmers and hunters as at the end of the day both hate feral animals and hunters of many fields and practices are helpful to farmers and vice versa so thanks for reading this and I hope you and your wife can get a break soon as you sound like you both work very hard to make a living Cheers

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> G'day Ryan_Songhurst mate lets take a step back and cool mate I don't know what you do or any of your thoughts on any matter except the Quote by '' gsp follower'' mate that to me puts all piggers in one basket and that's not actually right I don't know what piggers you know but over here piggers would take offence to those words because we chase them because the pigs are feral and we box them meaning we sell them to the meat dealers and they send this so called shit meat overseas for human consumption now we do have cowboys like you have stated'' badge of honor'' mentality but they don't cover more than 1% of pig catchers all walks of life have these nitwits but we can't put them in with the ones doing the right thing and these nitwits are the minority that are numb to the pain and suffering to their animals I have several mates over here who have dairies and milk quoters and they hunt pigs with dogs and rifle to for 1 stop the pigs from digging up the rye grass and killing the heifers from dying after the pigs rip the calf from her whilst calving mate there's no badge of honor for them it's survival of the fittest mate I have no doubt you work hard and love all your milkers but lets not condemn all piggers as one because there are many facets to hunters and shooters way of doing things and if its not done within the humane way then it ends up like old mate being charged and loosing his dogs over here as I think over there there is not that much difference between farmers and hunters as at the end of the day both hate feral animals and hunters of many fields and practices are helpful to farmers and vice versa so thanks for reading this and I hope you and your wife can get a break soon as you sound like you both work very hard to make a living Cheers


Wow, someone with so.ethig co destructive to say instead of getting all defensive and flying off the handle. But I must ask where did I condemn all as being the same? I did say that all the pig hunters I HAVE MET at one point but still did not put everyone in one basket. Guess some people are just simple can't see the forest for the trees types eh?

----------


## Russian 22.

> Exactly, they ain't worth fuckall, so we lose money rearing them all and put milk into them that could go in the vat, but we do it as a matter of principle because every animal deserves to have purpose in life other than just to get its mother into milk. 
> I've never worried about heifers not dropping their milk, they do eventually anyhow. But maybe you are referring to the old timers who used to put a hose into their vagina and blow air into them to stop them kicking? (Obviously another I'll informed idiot we have here)  yes nah that's highly illegal these days, specifically refers to the practice in the animal welfare code. Never had aggressive heifers either, we spend most of winter running them through the shed each day and letting them get used to the machine running, music playing etc and by calving time they're calm as.
> 
> Also mr gsp follower, can you point out the abusive part of the post I made please? Just so we are all on the same page. To me there was nothing abusive about it at all, maybe it struck a nerve with some who have no other way to defend themselves than try change the subject and make a personal attack on somebody?


What's the point of blowing air up there? The health and safety board at work has a page on the hazards of compressed air and how it can kill from embolism.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> What's the point of blowing air up there? The health and safety board at work has a page on the hazards of compressed air and how it can kill from embolism.


It's an old practice that has been banned for a number of years, they would blow it in there with their mouths (not using a compressor or anything like that) and it would make the cow uncomfortable so she would stand still and not kick. Theres no need for it anyhow, our heifers are always calm as by the time they calve and used to the dairy shed and being touched etc

----------


## rigga

Ryan_Songhurst mate i'm not on here to take the piss but to appeal to your common sense as to every person has an opinion and a right to it and you are  right you didn't say everybody but that depends on what context people take it I for one don't have an opinion on you and nor do I wish to and would wish for that to be returned I respect all the opinions I read on this forum and the same should be returned in kind to all forum users this forum post started out on cruelty to an animal and staples but almost ends in a swearing and name calling episode and then with me receiving slight sarcasm for trying to put my opinion forward if you can't respect the opinion of someone how can you expect respect in return so mate try to lighten up we all work hard and don't like wasting time with rubbish

----------


## gsp follower

> What's the point of blowing air up there? The health and safety board at work has a page on the hazards of compressed air and how it can kill from embolism.


it wasn't warm air as any cockie knows it was cold water to get them to let down their milk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> it wasn't warm air as any cockie knows it was cold water


That must have been well before my time I've never heard of anyone doing that

----------


## Pongo12

Nothing wrong with staples if done correctly.  Still get the hound to vets if it's a major.
Pig hunting is just another form of hunting,  everyone is into different sports and hobbies so who gives a fuck. So long as huntings done in the most ethical way possible the jobs right.

----------


## Tussock

> Really dont get pig hunting (especially with holders) who would want to eat a dirty old pig that's probably been feeding on all manner of dead rank shit and then on top of that has been chased and in a scrap for the last moments of its life, seems to me that there is one glaringly obvious reason people do it and that's some kind of bloodlust. Every pig hunter I have met seems to consider it some kind of badge of honour all the scars on their dogs. Why not just run bailers if you really have to use dogs? Or better still just run a pointer and shoot the bloody thing without stirring it up and chasing it halfway across the country before killing it.
> I have never liked wild pork, have had it quite a few times (all dogged) and it literally makes me dry retch and I'm fairly certain that their diet and the fact they have died in extremely stressful circumstances has a lot to do with that


Bit like letting heifers fend for themselves at calving aye? Watched one run past this year with two legs hanging out the back. Maybe focus your animal welfare urges a little closer to home. Plenty of dairy "farmers" out there torturing animals. 

I'm no enthusiast for setting dogs on pigs, but it is a 10,000 year old activity like Dairy farming. We have a shed on this property from the 40s. Still has the girls names written on the wall. Bessy, Blondie, Buttercup etc etc. How times change.

----------


## Tribrit

Christ theres some idiots on this forum.
With Tussock and Stingray being two of them.

You know nothing.

----------


## Tussock

> Christ theres some idiots on this forum.
> With Tussock and Stingray being two of them.
> 
> You know nothing.


Ah but of course you do. Enlighten us, oh great sage of sweet fuck all. 

Your thin on content.

And as Ryan likes to tell everyone, we move in the same circles, which is why I find his animal welfare sanctimony a bit rich.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Bit like letting heifers fend for themselves at calving aye? Watched one run past this year with two legs hanging out the back. Maybe focus your animal welfare urges a little closer to home. Plenty of dairy "farmers" out there torturing animals. 
> 
> I'm no enthusiast for setting dogs on pigs, but it is a 10,000 year old activity like Dairy farming. We have a shed on this property from the 40s. Still has the girls names written on the wall. Bessy, Blondie, Buttercup etc etc. How times change.


Tussock, mate, I was beginning to think we had some kind of uneasy truce going on, so I'm gonna try hold my tongue, but if you had actually read anything you would probably understand that I do a whole FUCK LOAD of focussing my energy on animal welfare issues close to home. Now, about this heifer you saw, was that on my farm? Also were you expecting the calf to come out belly first or something?

----------


## Tribrit

Nah Tussocks proven himself to be that thick he thinks calves get delivered by a fuckin Stork.

----------


## Tussock

> Tussock, mate, I was beginning to think we had some kind of uneasy truce going on, so I'm gonna try hold my tongue, but if you had actually read anything you would probably understand that I do a whole FUCK LOAD of focussing my energy on animal welfare issues close to home. Now, about this heifer you saw, was that on my farm? Also were you expecting the calf to come out belly first or something?


Perhaps near where you were visiting when you were here last, can't say for sure. I never turn own an olive branch, so lets have an uneasy truce. I don't expect it to come out belly first. I do expect it to come all the way out and go into a trailer, rather than run from the grazing block back to the farm 5ks, while calving, with two legs hanging out the back. I'm on corner everyone runs their stock past and I was sickened. Its just fucking lazy. It was not you, so I apologize. We should not lump dairy farmers or pig hunters in together.

----------


## Tussock

> Nah Tussocks proven himself to be that thick he thinks calves get delivered by a fuckin Stork.


You a dairy farmer. Do you run your stock long distances while calving? 

Certainly takes very little to get you to spit poison, I'm sure your just lovely to your stock :Sick:

----------


## tiroatedson

Holy shit... :Sad: bashes head against wall, just once then walks away muttering)

People sure get there knicks in a twist on the Internet.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

